# Forgive My Ignorance



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

but what are the barettes everyone talks about. Are they clips or what. Please explain. I have all kinds of trouble with my babies hair and need things that are easy to do


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westiemaltese_@Jan 31 2005, 03:14 PM
> *but what are the barettes everyone talks about. Are they clips or what. Please explain. I have all kinds of trouble with my babies hair and need things that are easy to do
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32567*


[/QUOTE]

The barettes I have used are the little clips that you can get in the hair section of Target. They have "teeth' on each end and the teeth clip together to close the barette.I can probably take a picture of them. if you'd like me to.

However, if you're looking for "easy" then what I do is just use a plastic "rubber" band on Catcher's top knot. I get them at Target in the hair accessory department and the package comes with all sizes of bands but I use the large ones because his hair is extremely thick.

The package has all sorts of colors in it. The band is sort of a soft plastic material. I don't even use a clip... it gets in the way when I cuddle Catcher! The bands are colorful and for everyday use they are fine by themselves. I change the band out every 4 days or so. The best way to remove it is just to snip it with scissors.

Others here are big in to barettes and they can probably help you better than I can!


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you for that. I have some of the little coloured bands,but I wasn't sure if barettes were hair clips,slides or comb type thingys. At the moment it is really only Jonti whose hair is long enough to pull up on top,but he is good natured and is letting Mummy practice.I have to watch I don't do it too tight or his eyes go funny, but I know to puff it out a bit at the bottom to make sure it stays fairly loose on the head.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I have to watch I don't do it too tight or his eyes go funny,[/B]


That is so funny sounding.







Poor Jonti. You're such a good mommy to notice that. I have so much to learn when IzzyBella gets here.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

HA HA HA









I have the same thing with Abby... I have to watch when I pull her hair back....

my mum calls it her "surprised" look!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How do you get your pups to sit still while you put in their top knots? It takes me and my daughter to get the band in. We've been using those super stretchy silicone ones. There must be a trick I'm unaware of....HELP!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 31 2005, 09:23 PM
> *How do you get your pups to sit still while you put in their top knots?  It takes me and my daughter to get the band in.  We've been using those super stretchy silicone ones.  There must be a trick I'm unaware of....HELP!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32633*


[/QUOTE]

u could put ur baby on top of the washing machine/kitchen counter/ etc , anything high enough that ur baby cant move around too much and is comfortable for you , u could give treats if ur baby stays still , say sweet things while ur brushing and putting the topknot on to make ur baby relaxed, u have to make it a fun time for your baby i guess









or u could lay ur baby on her side and make her stay still

i dont realy have a trick, jongee usually stays still when its her grooming time and she helps me by laying down flat and i just put her topknots on the floor


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Beastie's hair is at the stage where it's long enough to be hanging in his eyes, but too short to go in a topknot. Can't wait for his sake for it to grow a bit. Reminds me of when I used to grow out my bangs.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can get Sadie and Sassy to sit still with their faces on the table. It has taken lots of training!!!!! I use these little latex bands:
https://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd...nds?nyIitxQA;;7

Elaine, the owner, suggested that I part the hair in the middle and do two little top knots so that the hair wouldn't pull out and hang in the eyes. I've been doing that for a few days and it's working better. It sort of looks like 2 little pig tail/topknots.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I do an actual topknot on Lady. There is a good demo on the Bhe Jei website:

http://www.bhejei.com/groom-topknots.htm

I use bows from http://mollymariespretties.homestead.com/ or http://stores.ebay.com/Vals-Diva-Dos_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm or
http://www.utopiasbows.com

I have recently started making my own, too.

As far as getting them to sit still, it's just a matter of them getting used to it, I think. I have a grooming table and I pop Lady up on that to redo her topknot. She knows the drill and comes running when I tell her it's time to fix her hair. If you don't have a grooming table, the suggestion of a washing machine is a good one - any place they are up and not able to run away. When they know they are trapped, they cooperate better!


----------



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

That is funny about the eyes :lol: . We have the same problems. Chief definitly looks like he belongs in the orient when his top knot is too tight. We are at the weird stage too where not quite all fits in the top knot. The eye lashes are always falling out







. Every one calls him a girl. I would love to think of an idea for boy dogs other than pony tails. Been wracking my brain, but nothing yet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Loosen the topknot with the tail of a rat tail comb when you're finished so their eyes don't slant. It will be more comfortable for them, too, so they'll be less likely to rub it out.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I watched the groomer at Petsmart put in her adorable bow with a rose this morning. She sat still and even tilted her head back a bit to make it easier. Now when I tried to do it, up on the kitchen counter, she squirmed, wriggled and batted with her paws. I guess I should try taking her to another spot where she's not used to it...I'm going to give the washer a shot next time!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean will not let me mess with her hair at all-it drives me crazy because I love the bows in their hair-I'm going to try the washing machine also...tomorrow is bath day for her so I will try it afterwards.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> u could put ur baby on top of the washing machine/kitchen counter/ etc , anything high enough that ur baby cant move around too much and is comfortable for you , u could give treats if ur baby stays still , say sweet things while ur brushing and putting the topknot on to make ur baby relaxed, u have to make it a fun time for your baby i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 31 2005, 09:11 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



I have to watch I don't do it too tight or his eyes go funny,

Click to expand...

*That is so funny sounding.







Poor Jonti. You're such a good mommy to notice that. I have so much to learn when IzzyBella gets here.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32629
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now that the hair around sunny's face is getting longer sometimes i get the hair under his eyes in teh top knot! the poor baby it looks like he dosnt have eyes and i guess he cant see becuase he freaks out (it never left like that for more than a few seconds its pretty easy to notice something isnt right but he is usul fliping out when it happens)



> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 31 2005, 09:23 PM
> *How do you get your pups to sit still while you put in their top knots?  It takes me and my daughter to get the band in.  We've been using those super stretchy silicone ones.  There must be a trick I'm unaware of....HELP!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32633*


[/QUOTE]

Sunny's is getting good about sitting still now but when we first started i sat on teh floor and wraped my arm around his head holding it still.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Feb 3 2005, 04:22 AM
> *This worked for Ruby Jean!! Thank you so much for the suggestion!  I actually have a rubber band in her hair and she looks so cute!! I'm so excited to start putting her bows in now!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She will get used to it...although Brink doesn't wear bows/clips...the more you mess with them, groom them etc...the easier it will get. He knows every night we are going to wash his face and mess with his eyes...he still tries to sulk away, even though he is fairly still for the process once I get him back in there. Same with a bath/clipping. It is def. not his favorite time...but he knows that it is not torture...he actually LOVES the hairdryer and being blow-dried...weirdo








Anyway, good luck







...and keep doting on her and she will def. get used to the routine. Wish I had a girl pup to put bows in her hair... -_- .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a rat tail comb (with the metal tail) to separate the hair for the top knot. Sally's carries them cheap.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 3 2005, 06:42 AM
> *Wish I had a girl pup to put bows in her hair... -_- .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33095*


[/QUOTE]

Don't fret... you can put bows in a boy's hair. It is perfectly fine for a boy Malt to have bows.... you should try it! Here's a picture of Catcher in his girly do.... !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Catcher looks great in his girlie 'do! Very handsome and not like a girlie man at all!

Now he just needs some manly bows..........


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

He can wear manly man colors-no pink for him!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 4 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Catcher looks great in his girlie 'do! Very handsome and not like a girlie man at all!
> 
> Now he just needs some manly bows..........
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33311*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!

Well, I haven't mastered putting bows in... I got the little clips that Mee recommended at Target and they are so easy to use and I love all the pretty colors.... Catcher is wearing purple right now... my little man in purple.... glad he doesn't know that it is a girly color!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I should get some of those little clips i saw some from sale that were made for dogs (had a maltese on teh package lol) but they were $9 EACH!!! i was like no way lol but i might get him some that are made for people


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 4 2005, 04:19 PM
> *I should get some of those little clips i saw some from sale that were made for dogs (had a maltese on teh package lol) but they were $9 EACH!!! i was like no way lol but i might get him some that are made for people
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33474*


[/QUOTE]

Where did you see the little clips? $9 is a lot but I'd love to find some other choices of clips... not that the ones I have are bad... but just for variety!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't put anything in Chesters hair my husband would have a heart attach.
So I only get to dress up Chelsey... Men


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 4 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I can't put anything in Chesters hair my husband would have a heart attach.
> So I only get to dress up Chelsey... Men
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33478*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah-my husband said the same thing!! No bows in her hair-I did it anyway







and he couldn't get over how cute she looked!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 4 2005, 04:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you see the little clips? $9 is a lot but I'd love to find some other choices of clips... not that the ones I have are bad... but just for variety!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33476
[/B][/QUOTE]

They were at a bakery that sells dog cookies, cute little store, but i just wouldnt get over they wanted $9 for one little clip even if it was really cute


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, I too would like to see the clips please.We don't have target over here but if I know what they look like I can look in other places - thanks


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I would love to see a picture. Do you think Walmart would carry them as well?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 5 2005, 01:42 AM
> *I would love to see a picture.  Do you think Walmart would carry them as well?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33562*


[/QUOTE]
To all who requested a photo... "your wish is my command"!!









Here are some..... Hope this helps....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *Thank you KC.  Funny thing, I already have those exact same clips.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's the way I use them exactly.... I usually just keep the bands in Catcher's hair and then when I want to get "fancy" I add the clips... I got these at Target.....


----------

